# Keep or return shoes just a little too wide?



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Just received a pair of Hanover shell PTB in great condition i got for a steal on eBay. However, they're a touch too wide for me, around a half to a full letter width. If I put on my thickest pair of socks, they fit just fine. I've only got one pair of those socks, though, and I don't typically wear thicker socks anyway. If I put in a insole and possibly a tongue and/or heel pad in, they might fit just fine. They might not, though, and I can still return them minus the cost of shipping both ways. What do y'all recommend?


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

If it were me, then my question would be where does one find good quality thicker socks. In my experience, there have been times when two or three pairs of socks worked for some purpose. On the plus side of the equation also consider that your feet will likely go wider in future than they are at present. Another possible solution is a sized insole that will hold your foot in place inside the shoe. Several companies make items of this type, but the Ariat insoles work well for me.
Just a few thoughts,
rudy


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

I have gotten merciless on fit. I do not keep anything that doesn't fit exactly right. there is too much stuff out there that does, to put up with stuff that doesn't. Send them back.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Try a tongue pad. It's worth the $2 they cost. If it doesn't, you can easily remove the sticky residue with some WD-40 and send them back.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## MarkY (Mar 24, 2005)

I just picked off a pair of Allen Edmonds Shelton at Amazon for $219. Only thing is they only had a size E. I'm hoping they'll fit as I'm normally a D in AE. Thicker sock might be the trick as the difference between a D and E is 1/16 of an inch. Amazon also offers free returns, so if I don't like the fit, nothing lost.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

I tried simulated tongue and heel pads with a couple folded paper towels, and they kinda worked, but I just don't think I'd ever really be happy with them. The socks I wore to make them fit are more than twice as thick as even the next thickest pair, my smartwool hiking socks. 
It's a pity, as they're in amazing condition, excellent patina, new heels and plenty of life left in their soles, just a touch of accumulated crud in the creases that a good brushing would clear out quickly. For $75+shipping they were a great deal even though I knew a 10E was going to be too wide for my ~10 D/B foot. I posted on the exchange in case someone else was interested before I returned it. It'd be fifteen bucks cheaper than I paid, so there's that. If you want to take a look at the original listing, here it is:


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

For the price, I'd keep them and make them my cold-weather shoes. I have the reverse problem, sometimes: I want to wear thick warm socks, but then a lot of my favorite shoes are too tight.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The insertion of after-market insoles should take up the excess width and offer a reasonably good fit. If so, were I in the OP's position, I would keep the shoes.


----------



## The Irishman (Oct 21, 2013)

frosejr said:


> I have gotten merciless on fit. I do not keep anything that doesn't fit exactly right. there is too much stuff out there that does, to put up with stuff that doesn't. Send them back.


+1

Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Vintage Hanover shell PTBs are extremely rare...I'd try to make them work with a proper insert. Otherwise sell on the forum, I'm sure someone will snap them up.


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

Pentheos said:


> Vintage Hanover shell PTBs are extremely rare...I'd try to make them work with a proper insert. Otherwise sell on the forum, I'm sure someone will snap them up.


x2. Fit is important. I'd send them back into the wild via this forum...


----------



## third_eye (Nov 6, 2013)

frosejr said:


> I have gotten merciless on fit. I do not keep anything that doesn't fit exactly right. there is too much stuff out there that does, to put up with stuff that doesn't. Send them back.


Completely agree with this. It's a pain but worth it in the long run.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

So, I've decided I'll clean them up and stick a pair of insoles in them. If that works, my shoe collection's all the richer. If not, to the exchange they go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkY (Mar 24, 2005)

My Sheltons arrived today and as expected a tad big. However by putting an insole in them, they fit great. The other alternative is to wear a sweatsock underneath my dress sock. This makes the shoe fit great too. I'm keeping them since I picked these up BNIB for $219, normal price $345. Nice shoes.


----------



## bellemastiff (Aug 17, 2011)

frosejr said:


> I have gotten merciless on fit. I do not keep anything that doesn't fit exactly right. there is too much stuff out there that does, to put up with stuff that doesn't. Send them back.


I "third" this thought however also have sympathy for the situation. It's much easier to buy quality shoes that fit perfectly if one abides in NYC, London, etc. Otherwise, one only has so much patience for returning (& returning & returning) slightly imperfect things one acquired via mail order...


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

frosejr said:


> I have gotten merciless on fit. I do not keep anything that doesn't fit exactly right. there is too much stuff out there that does, to put up with stuff that doesn't. Send them back.


Absolutely, this, so long as the seller accepts returns, and I presume that he does. If he does not accept returns, absolutely do not try sending them back. I'm saying this because I don't accept returns and just had someone open an eBay dispute with the bogus claim that a shirt I sold him had frayed cuffs. Hmm--this wouldn't have anything to do with the fact that you asked for measurements, then bid before I provided them, would it, sir?

Apologies for derail...


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Off topic, but if I can't sell things here, they go (back) to Goodwill -- I'm not messing with Ebay.


----------



## coase (Apr 29, 2010)

I find my feet swell and vary enough over the course of a day or year that I need some shoes that are snug and a few that need thin inserts. Also i find that those that are a tiny smidgen loose with which i wear inserts wear better at times when i need to walk long distances in a day. The inserts provide extra cushioning whereas those that seemed perfect sometimes leave me with blisters after a mile or more of walking on uneven roads.


----------



## Dockside (Nov 16, 2012)

Keep them as beaters.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

frosejr said:


> I have gotten merciless on fit. I do not keep anything that doesn't fit exactly right. there is too much stuff out there that does, to put up with stuff that doesn't. Send them back.


This.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

^ Agreed. If you look long enough, your ship will come in. Send 'em back.


----------

